# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Dream Hero League introduction

## Saizaphod

*Welcome*
to the *Dream Hero League!*
This League has been formed for a single purpose: To protect the Dream World's inhabitants, the Dream Characters, from all the evil that is present in the Dream World realm. The League is calling out all the Lucid Dreamers out there to join the never ending battle. The search for Dream Heroes has begun!

This introduction is going to contain all the information you will need.

*1.* *The Idea
2. How to Recruit
3. Tasks and Points
4. Rules
5. Tiers
6. The Board
7. and Persistent Locations*
*1. The Idea*

The Tasks are purely based on *fighting and battling* evil dream characters, creatures and entities.

*2. How to Recruit*

*1* - Simply state that you have joined the battle to the comment-section below, or to the current Monthly Mission Report - thread.
*2* - You can choose a *Dream Hero- name* that can be anything you want. It will then be shown above your DreamViews account's name on *The Board*. Remember to state your chosen Dream Hero name simultaneously as you recruit. You can also choose *3 Selected Dream Powers* that will benefit your progress later on.
*3* - You can start completing the tasks right away.

*3. Tasks and Points*

*1* - There are *six* *Monthly Tasks* and *two "6 - Monthly" Tasks.* The Tasks are updated on the *15th* of each month.
Two *Green*-tasks. [ *2 Points* on completion ]
 One* Yellow*-task. [ *5 Points* ]
 One *Red*-task. [ *10 Points* and a *Silver Star* ]
 One White-task. [ *15 Points* ]
 Two *Black*-tasks ( the 6 - monthly tasks ). [ *50 Points* and a *Golden Star* ]
 Then there is also either one *extra* *Yellow*-task or one extra *Red*-task.

You get the points even if you fail to win the fight.

*1.1* - There are extra *Mini Tasks* to some of the Tasks that provide more Points on completion.
There is one extra Mini Task to one of the *Green*-tasks. [ *+1 Point* on completion ]
 There is one extra Mini Task to the *Yellow*-task. [ *+2 Points* ]
 There might or might not be an extra Mini Task to the extra *Yellow*-task. [ *+2 points* ]
 There is an extra Mini Task to the extra *Red*-task [ *+3 Points* ], but the extra Red-Task won't give a *Silver Star*

*1.2* There are a few Bonus-tasks that can be completed for points that require no fighting.

*1.3* Completing old tasks from previous mission reports provide 4(and double)Points on completion, lining out the Green-tasks that give the usual 2 Points. If you complete a task that gives a star, you will receive a Bronze Star instead. Old Black-tasks give 20(and double)Points on completion and a Bronze Star as well. 

*1.4*. Other Points
You have *visual contact* of the opponent : *1 Point*
You complete the Task without using *any* dream powers : *Double Points*
You complete the Task with using only your* Selected Dream Powers*. : *Double Points*
You complete *all* the Monthly Tasks : *10 extra Points* 
*2.* Colored name on The Board

If you complete the *Red*-task, your name will be displayed in *red* *for a month*.
If you complete a *Black*-task, you name will be displayed in *gold* *for 3 months*.
If you have chosen a Dream Hero name then that name will be colored.



*4. The Rules*
*1.* You can collect as many Points and Stars as you can.
*2.* The Points, Stars and unlocked Tiers are *permanent*. This is so everyone can have and keep recognition of their accomplishments. 
*3.* You may not complete the same Task twice.
*4.* You can complete all the Tasks in a single lucid dream if you want to.
*5.* If you fail at winning a battle, you can still try again, even though you receive the *1 Point* for " Failing at winning a battle."
*6.* Your Selected Dream Powers may not be "One Punch" Powers, that you end the battle with extreme ease.

*5. Tiers*

There are five *Main Tiers* and a *Recruit-Tier*. *The Tiers* are unlocked with *Points* and *Stars*.
*R*-Tier ( *Recruit*- Tier) - [*0* Points required for unlocking. This is where you begin from.]
*C*- Tier [*3* Points]
*B*- Tier [*15* Points]
*A*- Tier [*50* Points]
*S*- Tier [*100* Points and a *Silver Star*]
*SS*- Tier [*150* Points and a *Golden Star*]

*6. The Board*

The Board is where all the Dream Heroes will be shown with their current *Points*, *Stars* and *Tiers*. The Board is updated monthly and it is located under the Monthly Mission Report , on the Monthly Mission Report - thread. 

*6.1* Board Info

- The more Points you have, the higher on The Board you will be.

*7. Persistent Locations*

The Dream Hero League has two "Persistent Locations".
*1.* *The Headquarters*. This is where all the decision making about the evil creatures and so on are made. 
- *1.1* *The Crisis Room* is located here. You may enter *The Room* once you have unlocked *A*-Tier. You may have a seat at *The Table*, once you unlock *S*-Tier. You can also describe your usual Dream Hero appearance to other DHL members in the DHL-introduction thread, so it is easier for them to make you appear in their dreams vice versa.
*2.* *The Training Center*. For training purposes.

If you want an in-depth explanation and examples of how everything works, check out how DHL was born. 
You have now learned everything you will need. *It is time to recruit!* Will you choose a Dream Hero - name?

You can also add the DHL Logo into your signature if you want. Doing so gives 2 extra Points!

----------


## DarkSyntax

I would have joined now but i'm not even getting LDs at the moment. Is it fine to join early? I wouldn't be active right now even if i joined because of the dry spell i have fallen into.

----------


## Saizaphod

> I would have joined now but i'm not even getting LDs at the moment. Is it fine to join early? I wouldn't be active right now even if i joined because of the dry spell i have fallen into.



Ofc you can join!  :smiley:  Maybe it will boost your ability and confidence. Do you choose a Dream Hero name or Selected Dream Powers?

Ps. My Selected Dream Powes will be : "Blasting" Punches and kicks , Super speed and Increased durability.

----------


## DarkSyntax

> Ofc you can join!  Maybe it will boost your ability and confidence. Do you choose a Dream Hero name or Selected Dream Powers?
> 
> Ps. My Selected Dream Powes will be : "Blasting" Punches and kicks , Super speed and Increased durability.



*DHL Name
*Syntax
*
Appearance
*Haven't chosen a specific one yet*

Abilities*
・(Superspeed, strength, durability) Basic powers
・Manipulating flames

*Weapons*
・Magical sword* (Can be used to do many sorts of things, like cutting a portal to go somewhere)

Though i have yet to actually try these all out myself in an LD, i would choose them. I also am searching for my dream guide, but maybe i'll leave that for later? I might just randomly decide to go to battle mid-LD, one of my goals is battling after all. 

Damn, i'm already going full fantasy over this..


*Spoiler* for _Magical Sword_:

----------


## DreamMaster27

*DHL Name*

Jackpot

*Appearance*

Adrian Lewis

*Abilities*
・Dart Throwing 
・Ability to down 10 pints in a row

*Weapons*
・Banter and Darts

----------


## Saizaphod

*The battling has begun!*

----------


## Stintman

I'm joining the league as Celeri a saiyan from planet vegeta. My powers are Ki Blasts, Kamehemaha, and the ability to go super saiyan. I will also wield a two handed sword as a weapon.

----------


## MadMonkey

Saizaphod this looks like it is going to be a ton of fun!!! Based on your avatar this is inspired by One Punch Man. I love that show too! I'm in. Is it okay if I put that banner in my signature as well to get more recruits?

*DHL Name:*
Tatsumonki

*Appearance:*
Gender bent Tatsumaki.

*Abilities:*
psychokinesis, flight, durability

*Weapons:*
none

----------


## Saizaphod

> Saizaphod this looks like it is going to be a ton of fun!!! Based on your avatar this is inspired by One Punch Man. I love that show too! I'm in. Is it okay if I put that banner in my signature as well to get more recruits?



Yeah the show is just awesome!  :smiley:  My favorite episode is actually the first episode. And YES, you can put the logo into your signature too if you like to  :smiley:

----------


## MadMonkey

> Yeah the show is just awesome!  My favorite episode is actually the first episode. And YES, you can put the logo into your signature too if you like to



Yaaay I will start on this once I finish the bonus task of the month. Is there a permission group to show that we are members of the League? If not there should be and there should be a thread only for people rank A and higher or something.

----------


## DawnEye11

DHL Name:Song
Appearance: I made a quick design. As I was making it, it sort of reminded of a coca cola can. XD Those aren't metal pieces though. Its a skirt. 


Abilities:Flying,Wind Power,Above Average Strength

Weapons:Long Sword

----------


## Hukif

Me wants!

Name: Nitelotl
Appareance: Normal black-haired guy.
Powarz: Control filaments(of hair-components), storing energy.

Weapons: None.

----------


## DarkSyntax

> DHL Name:Song
> Appearance: I made a quick design. As I was making it, it sort of reminded of a coca cola can. XD Those aren't metal pieces though. Its a skirt. 
> 
> 
> Abilities:Flying,Wind Power,Above Average Strength
> 
> Weapons:Long Sword



Nice!

----------


## Saizaphod

> Is there a permission group to show that we are members of the League? If not there should be and there should be a thread only for people rank A and higher or something.



Not yet at least, this community just got started. Maybe in the future if this gets bigger  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

DHL name: Super Fantastic Man
Powers: flight, TK/force, element blasts (fire/lightning/laser), pattern/logrus magics
Weapon: lightsaber, swords

Had two non-lucid fights last night: I was TKing massive slabs of ice from a frozen lake crashing them into a group of enemies.  In a second one (not really a fight but I precursor to one) I was messing with a swarm of flies flying around in an upside down cook pot (probably day residue from the this month's bees goal), batting around the pot just to piss them off.

----------


## Shabby

This is awesome and I absolutely love it to bits. This is gonna be such a good motivator!

*DHL Name:* Shabby

*Powers:* Flight, high speed, and a tiny orb of light which shifts into various weaponry.
(If we end up using some other kind of dream control to end a fight -maybe just through partially lost lucidity- do we still get points?)

*Appearance:* I'll have something drawn up later today.

*Weapons:* Well, the orb I summon.

----------


## Saizaphod

> (If we end up using some other kind of dream control to end a fight -maybe just through partially lost lucidity- do we still get points?)



Welcome to the League! Yeah you still get the *double points* if you used your Selected Dream Powers for like the rest 90% of the battle. But don't end it *purposely* with some other dream powers, only in scenarios like that in which your lucidity starts to fade then it's OK I think.

----------


## DawnEye11

> Nice!



Thanks. : D

----------


## DarkSyntax

*Appearance* 
All-black clothes and with this jacket included.. Too bad i can't draw  :Sad: 


*Spoiler* for _Jacket_: 



Darker-than-Black-font-b-Hei-b-font-Cosplay-Costume-csddlink-whole-outfit.jpg

----------


## Patience108

*NAME* 
Faith

*POWER's*
1. By using a uniquely blended Power of Telepathy/Telekinesis or "Special Sensing combined with transforming " Faith has the ability to know instantly and very clearly/exactly what power and strength is being used against her - So that the others special ability can then be used directly and spontaneously against them or simply absorbed into her self so that her aponant is drained of all negatively used power - this can happen in an instant or if the power is very strong a little longer.
2. Faith has the power of Confidence that is second to None - this power is shared when in a group - to work seamlessly as one in combatting any obstacles.This can be called a "Confidence Aura"
3. Agility to the max - this comes from the above powers working together on more and more subtle levels helping to accomplish whatever is needed/desired

No *Weapons* - unless spontaneously come by within the action 

 ::cooler::  :Cool: 

None of these Powers are at 100% as Faith is in training and doing very well btw - hitting close to excellent on many occasions  ::lol::

----------


## Shabby

Here's my guy.


*Spoiler* for _Spoiler for image size_:

----------


## MadMonkey

Nice drawings Shabby and DreamCafe11!

To avoid the media attention that comes with becoming a class S-hero I am going to secretly transform my appearance and personality for my DHL missions.  


*Spoiler* for _Completly average bald Man for scale._:

----------


## NarutoUzumaki

Man everyone here is such good drawers!

----------


## DawnEye11

> Nice drawings Shabby and DreamCafe11!
> 
> To avoid the media attention that comes with becoming a class S-hero I am going to secretly transform my appearance and personality for my DHL missions.  
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Completly average bald Man for scale._:



: DThanks, I really like your drawings too. Your also the gender bent version of the character I chose as my favorite from "One Punch" which is awesome. After watching the "One Punch" special I really like her sister too.

Ohhh. XD And I just realized what you meant by bald man for scale. Hehe

----------


## SnowStrider

This looks like it could be some fun
DHL Name: Dusk

Powers:
Blink - Instantly travel to location in my sight
Mark Creatures - Ability to mark any creature with a red glow for hostiles and blue glow for friends, I can see the glow through walls
Shield - Create a large shield of force that absorbs any incoming projectiles

Weapons:
Two Wrist Mounted Blades - Spring loaded to extend on command, can cut through most objects
MP5 SOPMOD - Iridium-Platinum Bullets to punch through tough armour

Appearance:
Here's something that I drew up
image1 (1).jpg

Had a lucid yesterday to test out the equipment. Blinking around is a cool power I haven't really used much so I'll probably get some practice in with that. Wrist mounted blades work fine and cut extremely well, managed to cut a tree in one swing. I will forget to reload the MP5 so I sometimes run out of bullets randomly, but it shoots well. The shield is very temperamental and will only block the damage, but not the force, if it even wants to pop up in the first place. Tried blocking a shell from a Russian tank, did not go so well.

But anyways, I can't wait to actually get started with this.

----------


## DarkSyntax

> This looks like it could be some fun
> DHL Name: Dusk
> 
> Powers:
> Blink - Instantly travel to location in my sight
> Mark Creatures - Ability to mark any creature with a red glow for hostiles and blue glow for friends, I can see the glow through walls
> Shield - Create a large shield of force that absorbs any incoming projectiles
> 
> Weapons:
> ...



That sounds great! The drawing reminded me of the tenno from warframe, and the powers and abilities go well with the look.

----------


## MadMonkey

I didn't have a lucid dream this morning but I did dream that I transformed into Tatsumonki! The transformation went like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qImUihjYZA0 The same music played and everything. BTW I am not gay.  :tongue2:

----------


## DarkSyntax

Just a thought, it would be great to see all the DHL participants in a signature with all of them standing near each other but i guess that's quite the effort.. 

Putting that aside, i'm upping my lucidity practices so hopefully i'll get an LD very soon. I will go for a test run to see how much i can handle stabilization and control. I have the concepts down and all that's left is doing them. If that's all good then i'll go to battle. Upon completion i'll link a DJ entry with a post in the other thread.

Also, is the "pick weapon up from black-level targets" going on or was it not put into consideration? I might try to do a safehouse-like thing where i basically store all my equipment. Would be fun to have a penthouse and jump from the top of the building towards the city. Ideas are flowing so much i'm barely containing the excitement!

----------


## NarutoUzumaki

I've joined DHL. My character is Naruto(The young version) and the powers I will be using are Rasengan, Shadow clone jitsu, and super speed.

----------


## Saizaphod

> Just a thought, it would be great to see all the DHL participants in a signature with all of them standing near each other but i guess that's quite the effort.. 
> 
> Also, is the "pick weapon up from black-level targets" going on or was it not put into consideration? I might try to do a safehouse-like thing where i basically store all my equipment. Would be fun to have a penthouse and jump from the top of the building towards the city. Ideas are flowing so much i'm barely containing the excitement!



The signature would be pretty hard to make so it's unlikely, but it's a nice idea  :smiley:  I think the weapon idea is in a hold so things don't get too complicated. You can make them drop weapons of course and use them if you can, but there's no Point-rules about using them.

----------


## Sensei

So we can use any powers prior to the fights right? Just in the fights, follow the rules?

*Name*
Yumikage

*Dream Powers*
So to put these in normal terms, I am not gonna he using any dream powers except for these dream items. 
My Sword 
Has abilities, but the only one that I will be using is the fact that it seems to be indestructible, it has a list of other abilities, but I won't be using them, if it shows any new abilities during a battle, I will consider that using my dream powers, I am also planning on sheathing it in my hand, so it might sound like I am summoning it, but it is just where I want to store it.
Max Stat
Max out any 1 Stat that I can think of at the time. Has a cool down time of 8 waking hours (I have to be awake for it to charge) 
I can also use any items and equipment from fallen foes if I pick them up. So that should give me enough to be able to beat people as long as I throw some creativity. 

Are we supposed to provide appearance?  If so, I can draw a pic of my dream self when I look in a mirror next.

----------


## Saizaphod

> So we can use any powers prior to the fights right? Just in the fights, follow the rules?
> 
> Are we supposed to provide appearance?  If so, I can draw a pic of my dream self when I look in a mirror next.



Yeah you can use any powers before it, but if you want the double points from the fight, then use only the powers you have selected. You can also use any powers you want during the fights, but not any " One Punch" - Powers. 

Drawings are optional  :smiley:  Though it is pretty cool to see them. I kinda have the same plan as you do. After my first succesfull battle I'll summon a mirror and take a good look what I look like as a Dream Hero. Then I'll describe it to others.

----------


## DarkSyntax

Once again with the appearance, i did a bunch of editing to a minimalistic drawing to resemble the appearance i'm going for.. 

There is a poorly-drawn character i did a few years ago but i'm scratching that away  :paranoid:  I'll leave the face undecided, but reference from my old drawing can be taken for the sake of it. I had lost the PDF of the drawing ages ago so i can't take off the mask that i had drawn now. Masks off, please?


*Spoiler* for _Appearance_: 








*Spoiler* for _Old drawing (lol)_:

----------


## Cookino

Alright, this seems pretty interesting! I'll be joining as I am kindof on a roll with lucid dreaming recently. I'll begin to focus on the missions after I'm done with a few personal goals.

*Name:*
Ryuk
*
Appearance:*
Average height, I have a red cloak that kinda looks like an archer cloak, however it completely covers my face. There is a black star on the face area. The back of the cloak is pointy (kinda like Link's hat). Beneath the cloak are also archer-styled clothes. A long sleeved dark grey shirt and pants. I have a belt with a dagger holster and a small pouch for holding stuff. I also have dark brown leather gloves and boots. 

*Powers:*
Super Speed

Weapon materialization (I can summon many weapons by gathering up energy and materializing them, the bigger and more complex the weapon, the longer it takes to summon)

Supercharge: Gather up energy on my body or any specific bodypart to enchance it and allow for an outburst. For example, I could gather up energy on my legs and do a super strong kick, or gather up energy on my whole body to take on an attack. The outburst lasts for a few seconds (depends on how much I charge it) and then the energy dissipates.

*Weapons:*
The weapons that I summon and a dagger that I keep on my holster for backup.

That's it, I kinda got excited with the whole creating a hero thing. Hope mine isn't too convoluted and complex, I had a lot of fun creating it. Anyway I look foward to this, soon I'll be doing some tasks and testing out my skills!

----------


## DreamsMadeReal

Alright I'm in! 
DH name: Freezeframe
Powers: ice manipulation, super speed, and transformation. 
Appearance: Short, shoulder length black hair with white streaks through it, brown eyes, white gloves and blue suit, and white boots. 
*salutes* I'll try my best to be of service!

----------


## ScalySaurus

Hi! I'd like to join!

DH name: Green Ivy

Powers: I can stick my sword into the ground to create ivy that can ensnare anything I want it to, I can summon plant minions to help me battle, and I can shoot poisonous darts from my hands.

Weapons: My sword looks like it's made out of knarled branches and weeds with sharp edges that won't hurt me. I also have a bow that shoots arrows made of spiky, thorny blood-red roses.

Appearance: I wear green and brown armor that looks like it's made out of tree bark. The chestplate has thorns, and so do the gauntlets. I have a shield with a rose on the front and spiky designs on it. I'm a guy of average height, with brown, spiky hair and brown eyes.

I hope I can help out!

----------


## Saizaphod

Glad to see more people joining the community !  :smiley:  I will add every member with their Points, Tiers and possible Stars under the next month's Mission Report to the Board. Good luck with battles!

----------


## ExothermReacton

I waited a long time for something like this and suddenly after checking back it is here. Very creative from what I have seen so far. ::D: 
Time to create my DHL counterpart!

DHL Name:
Draconov

Appearance:
Covered in a long green jacket with a golden dragon on its back. Under that lies a Kimono in a white/brown color.
Spiky, blond hair and green eyes.

Abilities:
-Summoning dragons and using their powers (magical claws, fire breath, flight)
-Controling various other elements (water, air, thunder etc.)
-Turning the world upside down


Weapons:
Dream Blade, a weapon that can be summoned at any given time and has various uses.

Let's see where this leads!

----------


## Saizaphod

> Yo, is this still active? This seems really fun! I'm new to lucid dreaming but I'm getting the hang of it fast 
> 
> DHL Name: Chaos



Welcome to the League, Chaos! Of course it's still active  :smiley:  , this introduction thread has just been quiet for a while, because no new members have recruited for a few weeks. The Monthly Missions threads are where the action is happening mostly. That is where you can find the tasks to be completed in lucid dreams and where the members of the League post their successes and other attempts.

Cool selected powers you chose ! Also teleporting is allowed without choosing it as a power. So I guess your powers are Extreme speed, Chaos powers and The ability to transform into the universe-multiverse modes you described. Kinda like Super Saiyan I presume. Good luck, get battling!  :smiley:

----------


## Psywolf

Hello! Just wanna join my bro Chaos in the DHL.

DHL Name: Phantasm

Appearance: Wears a black coat with pink trim. Casual jeans and purple t-shirt underneath. Orbs of soul energy dance vigorously around him.

Powers:
SOUL MANIPULATION--Can manipulate souls and their energy.
SUPERSPEED--Like his brother, fast and 
TAROT CARDS--Uses tarot cards to cause havoc on the field.
TEAM ATTACKS--Team up with Chaos for more attacks.

----------


## Pydev

Crap, accidentally deleted my intro post. I'll be updating it as new powers and things emerge. 

DHL Name: Chaos

Appearance: Wears normal jeans and a plain white t-shirt. Has a white zippered hoodie around his waist that can be removed or worn.

Powers:
Teleport: Can teleport from place to place.
Extreme Speed: Is very, very fast.
Chaos Ball: A ball of explosive energy that flashes all the colors of the rainbow.
Chaos Beam: Similar to Chaos Ball but causes more damage, a bigger explosion, and uses more magic.
Chaos Buster: A massive chargeable beam of energy similar to a Kamehameha blast.
Universe Mode: When I'm suffficiently powered up or angry, I transform. I become surrounded by a rainbow-colored aura and one eye begins to flame faintly in rainbow colors. In this form I can use several new attacks, such as better versions of normal attacks and even more speed.
Multiverse Mode: It takes a lot of anger (and I do mean a LOT) to transform into this second form. Can manipulate chaos energy into any form I desire, but in this form I am evil and will attack allies that are with me after defeating the opponent. Fortunately, I tend to use slow, deliberate attacks like crushing to death or something, and I spend a lot of time condescending and laughing, so allies I attack have plenty of time to escape if possible, but this is rather difficult seeing as it's chaos energy you're trying to escape. ADVICE for people who team up with me: if I go Multiverse mode, run. Or fly. Or teleport. You get it. My appearance is like Universe Mode, but I've got demon wings that look like someone cut out a bit of outer space and shaped it into demon wings. Appearance changes to look something like my profile picture. Even FASTER.

Team Attacks with Phantasm (my brother):
Bros Annihilation: Phantasm and I both fire beams of our respective energies into one massive hyperbeam.
Bros Hyper-hit Combo: One bro knocks an enemy towards the other bro who uses the force of the enemy's movement along with powers to drive a massive energy punch, which knocks it towards Phantasm/Chaos...ping-pong > :smiley: 
Ultimate Bros Hyperfusion: With me in Universe mode and Phantasm in punisher mode, we fuse into a powerful being.

----------


## Kuyarei

Nothing accomplished yet as far as goals go, though i'm getting better at summoning weapons..
I'm deciding on the name to be Rei instead of Syntax since i had to revert to this account. I'll change more later on.

----------


## MagicChicken

Im so down for this! Tho... Im still working on even basic flight.

Name: Backlash

Appearance: Urban clothes with dark hoodie. (subject to change)

Powers: Invisibility, durability, super strength/speed.

Weapons:
Bow and arrow (can never miss target) and twin curved towards 

This is a great idea!

----------


## Saizaphod

> Im so down for this!



Welcome to the League Backlash! I hope you get many awesome and intense lucid battles  :smiley:  

Ps. I like your signature

----------


## AlienTommy

Count me in!

*Name:* TheAlien

*Powers:* telepathy, flying & shooting fire balls

And only spontaneous use of weaponry. Maybe I'll be flying an UFO sometimes  :;-):

----------


## Saizaphod

> Count me in!



Welcome welcome, TheAlien.  Feel free to attempt the monthly missions when ever you want  :smiley:

----------


## Kuyarei

I'm likely going to take a lot of time before i can participate properly due to my issues. Now considering to start over from scratch and practice MILD for a long time since techniques aren't going to work for me in just a few weeks. With that being said, i'll re-affirm myself in here. If i do get LDs over the next time period, i'll try to do a DHL goal.

Now to re-state things. I don't like to be tied down into one thing so i'll leave it obscure.

・DHL Title
Kuyarei _(abbreviation name)_

・Abilities
Dynamically changable abilities. In all instances, i'll make the targets difficult, meaning no OP one-shots.

・Appearance
Outfit-wise, black clothes and a coat. it's what you can see in my previous posts as DarkSyntax.

・Weapons
Anything can be used. Specifically, guns and swords.

----------


## Saizaphod

> I'm likely going to take a lot of time before i can participate properly due to my issues. Now considering to start over from scratch and practice MILD for a long time since techniques aren't going to work for me in just a few weeks. With that being said, i'll re-affirm myself in here. If i do get LDs over the next time period, i'll try to do a DHL goal.
> 
> ・DHL Title
> Kuyarei



Okay, be welcome back anytime you want, Kuyarei !  :smiley:  It's good to take breaks every now and then, I'v taken breaks too varying in lenght between 2 weeks to 4 months. Always found myself coming back to the practice, it's just so... incredible. Btw I'm also currently using MILD and I do prospective memore exercises ( pick 3-4 things to notice, like whenever you open a door, question reality. _Remember_ to do it. ) . The exercise seems to give really good results, you should try it too and look into it when you have the time and motivation .  :smiley:  Oh and you're not starting from a scratch, because you have already so much experience with the practice I'd say. But yeah, come back anytime you want, we'll be here waiting for your return!

Ps. 
*Spoiler* for _Some battling I managed to have last night_: 




Non-lucid Lucid

~ I see my friend leaving the Institute where I'm working , even though he is obviously sitting right next to me simultaneously. I make a nose pinch reality check, the air flows in. Lucid. I turn to the two of my friends and I decide to ask them : " Hey guys this is a dream, my dream, so, wanna do something?" They hop up from the rock on which they were sitting on and they say : "yeah!" quite enthusiastically. I ask them : " So you wanna come with me?" and they respond with " yeah" again. I decide to show them a trick. " Watch this." I charge and I punch the air in front of me. A big blast of wind rushes forward* crashing into the trees of a nearby tropical forest. The hit makes the trees sway hard. I only then notice a huge thing on the path of the wind blast and it begins to move. It moves away from behind the treeline to be seen. What I'm looking at is what I can describe as a 15-meter tall, huge, red, alien radroach creature. Only it is standing upwards and it is massive. I instinctively start running towards it to battle with it, but as I'm approaching the huge creature the vividness of the dream increases. Holy crap, the creature becomes more and more menacing- looking and I'm still running towards it. I'm not sure if these are the kinds of creatures I want to be battling in the future, but I'm still going. Too close, can't turn back anymore. The creature senses that I won't back off and it rushes towards me as well with it's huge sharp teeth and claws. I jump into the air and punch it directly into the face, sending the beast flying backwards defeated. Victory! I lose lucidity soon after after the incident~

The alien creature looked something like this, only red and more fatter.

----------


## Kuyarei

> Okay, be welcome back anytime you want, Kuyarei !  It's good to take breaks every now and then, I'v taken breaks too varying in lenght between 2 weeks to 4 months. Always found myself coming back to the practice, it's just so... incredible. Btw I'm also currently using MILD and I do prospective memore exercises ( pick 3-4 things to notice, like whenever you open a door, question reality. _Remember_ to do it. ) . The exercise seems to give really good results, you should try it too and look into it when you have the time and motivation .  Oh and you're not starting from a scratch, because you have already so much experience with the practice I'd say. But yeah, come back anytime you want, we'll be here waiting for your return!
> 
> Ps. 
> *Spoiler* for _Some battling I managed to have last night_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non-lucid Lucid
> ...



Thanks for the MILD tips.. Though i'm wondering how exactly does a mantra like "remember to know that i'm dreaming" work in terms of prospective memory? Doesn't PM require a trigger to be used, like "when i see a cat i will RC" instead of just "I will RC"

----------


## Saizaphod

> Thanks for the MILD tips.. Though i'm wondering how exactly does a mantra like "remember to know that i'm dreaming" work in terms of prospective memory? Doesn't PM require a trigger to be used, like "when i see a cat i will RC" instead of just "I will RC"



Yup, I think MILD needs a target like the cat. I'm not sure, but I _think_ that only saying " remember to know I'm dreaming" is _autosuggestion_ and not MILD.

----------


## MadMonkey

> ・Abilities
> Dynamically changable abilities. In all instances, i'll make the targets difficult, meaning no OP one-shots.



I'm sure you would try to make things difficult to balance it but I think in order to get double points you have to specify 3 specific powers. It wouldn't be fair to those of us who did use just 3 powers. You could always specify three powers and if you want to use other ones just get normal points.

----------


## Kuyarei

> I'm sure you would try to make things difficult to balance it but I think in order to get double points you have to specify 3 specific powers. It wouldn't be fair to those of us who did use just 3 powers. You could always specify three powers and if you want to use other ones just get normal points.



I tried to keep it more open for myself but if that's unfair then i'll have to state the 3 types of abilities that i'll be using. Now i hope that this sounds balanced.

・Abilities
- Electricity Manipulation
- Energy Aura (Aura that i can create weapons out of, or cut portals in space)
- Improved body abilities

----------


## MadMonkey

> ・Abilities
> - Electricity Manipulation
> - Energy Aura (Aura that i can create weapons out of, or cut portals in space)
> - Improved body abilities



That actuslly sounds really good! Why didn't I choose those powers? haha Again, youcan use ant powers you like you but if you want dpuble points you can limit it to these.

----------


## DawnEye11

Instead of a sword i'm changing my weapon to a gun that can change into a acrobatic blade.  :3

----------


## Elaol

I want to join as well, I think this will increase my motivation to LD to the skies  ::D: 
DHL name: Elaol (is it OK to use the same name?)

Powers:
Elemental powers (fire, earth, water, air)
Morphing into an owl
Opening portals between dimensions (used for traveling and summoning lesser creatures from other dimensions)

Weapon
Magic staff which I use to channel my power. I store it in other dimension, and summon it when I need more powerful spells.

Is this OK character?

----------


## Saizaphod

> I want to join as well, I think this will increase my motivation to LD to the skies 
> DHL name: Elaol (is it OK to use the same name?)
> 
> Powers:
> Elemental powers (fire, earth, water, air)
> Morphing into an owl
> Opening portals between dimensions (used for traveling and summoning lesser creatures from other dimensions)
> 
> Weapon
> ...



A new Dream Hero, yes! Yeah you can use your DV name as well, I'm using mine too.  :wink2:  I hope this boosts your motivation ^^

Sweet powers! You can check out the current Monthly Missions by clicking this. Still almost 19 days left until the tasks change. Good battling!  :smiley:

----------


## Letaali

Yeah, my dreaming is not in a good spot atm, but I'm gonna join. Focusing on other tasks than my personal goal might actually help me get that goal done too.

*DHL name:* Ghost

*Appearance:*

This cool guy.

I was this alien swordsman in a dream once. I was made entirely out of metal and had no name, but people called me Ghost. It was like my title. (or a hero name!  ::o: )

*Powers:*

Sizeshifting - A type of transformation that I'm very familiar with.

Bloodbending - Control any creature that bleeds.

*Weapons:*

Witch Pistol -  Fires bullets that have a 10% chance to transmogrify enemies into chickens.

Katana - Just a sword. Might have a soul inside it.

----------


## Saizaphod

> Yeah, my dreaming is not in a good spot atm, but I'm gonna join. Focusing on other tasks than my personal goal might actually help me get that goal done too.
> 
> *DHL name:* Ghost



Welcome to the League Ghost!  :smiley:  And yeah, I also believe that changing your LD goals every now and then is a good idea, it keeps your mind more refreshed.

----------


## Stintman

Hey celery here. I want to change my hero. Can I be batgirl? Thanks man.  :smiley:

----------


## Saizaphod

> Hey celery here. I want to change my hero. Can I be batgirl? Thanks man.



Of course ! I guess you change your dream powers to those of the character's as well  ::D: 

Welcome back, Batgirl.  :smiley:

----------


## jarjar

Count me in. I have yet to a have high level of lucidity in my dreams but maybe this will motivate me to keep trying. 

*DHL Name:* Lord Emerion

*Appearance:* I have to wait till I'm at A-Tier before I can say my appearance right?

*Abilities:* Teleportation, Invisibility, and Rapid Healing

*Weapon:*Blazefire Saber from Final Fantasy XIII.

*Spoiler* for _A tiny picture of the saber_: 



Blazefire_Saber-ffxiii-weapon.jpg

----------


## Saizaphod

> *DHL Name:* Lord Emerion
> 
> I have to wait till I'm at A-Tier before I can say my appearance right?
> 
> *Weapon:*Blazefire Saber from Final Fantasy XIII.
> 
> *Spoiler* for _A tiny picture of the saber_: 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to the League, Lord Emerion!  :smiley:  Dang, cool name.

Ah go ahead and describe it if you want, everyone else did too  ::D:  I haven't described mine yet though, I will wait until I'm actually battling to see what I'll look alike.

That weapon looks badass. Good luck!

----------


## Keeboard

This sounds pretty cool! 

DHL name: Pitch

Appearance: Not sure yet

Powers: vampire abilities, summoning things, flying

Weapon: a seraph blade from the mortal instruments

----------


## Saizaphod

> This sounds pretty cool! 
> 
> DHL name: Pitch



Welcome to the League Pitch!  :smiley:

----------


## KingAerys

This looks so fun! It will help me stay motivated in terms of LDing and have fun at the same time  ::D: 

DHL Name: Shadow
Appearance: A male in late teens with white shirt, jeans, and brown hair. (my fav outfit irl)
Powers: The ability to summon and control shadow, werewolf transformation (at will, no moon required), extreme speed
Weapon: None unless you count my shadow magic and claws  :smiley:  

Thanks!

----------


## Saizaphod

> This looks so fun! It will help me stay motivated in terms of LDing and have fun at the same time 
> 
> DHL Name: Shadow



Welcome to the League Shadow!  Check out this month's mission report to get started - Quick link  :smiley:

----------


## Cookino

Alright, here's my new Hero. To be honest I've been starting to think my initial hero is kinda underpowered and there aren't many ways to use his power, so I tried to choose powers that would be cool and fun to use, here it goes:

*Name:* Meta

*Appearance:* Metallic armor with a futuristic and sort of mystic look to it (not 100% sure of looks still but it's something along those lines)

*Abilities:*
Enchanced Body: Body is improved with strange nanomachine-like beings, providing super-human stats. Superior Resistance, Speed and Strength.Nanomachines: My body contains various strange nanomachine-like beings of unknown origin. I am able to reproduce then to a certain degree as well as expel then from my body and use them, controlling them mentally. They can be reshaped into many things, like structures, weapons, extra armor, etc.Freeze Module: Ability to produce special nanomachines with freezing abilities. They take longer to reproduce, but can quickly freeze anything they touch.
*Weapons:* Laser Blaster. Small gun that I keep which is capable of firing small laser beams.

And there it is, had some fun creating this persona and with my growing dream control abilities I feel confident enough to try it out, I'm excited to use these powers. I hope this hero is ok and the abilities aren't too overpowered or anything!

----------


## MadMonkey

I should probably update my hero now that I am using the master sword. Also, I have decided actually wearing the short shorts arent worth the joke. Some cargo pants are more my style. XD I can use the master sword to channel magic attacks but not if I want double points so I will probably rely on swinging it around with telekinesis.

*DHL Name:*
Tatsumonki

*Appearance:*
Gender bent Tatsumaki.

*Abilities:*
psychokinesis, flight, durability

*Weapons:*
Master Sword

----------


## GenghisKhan

I am already working on TotY and Journey of 1,000 miles, but Holy Cow, this is simply too much fun to pass  :Cool: 

*Hero name:* GenghisKhan

*Appearance:*  My avatar will do 

*Dream powers:* 
1) Pyrokinesis - It's just the most immediate and fun for me
2) Conjuration - Never used but gotta try it sooner or later
I may add a third power later, I guess...

*Weapons:*
Sword and Bow

----------


## Sensei

> I should probably update my hero now that I am using the master sword. Also, I have decided actually wearing the short shorts arent worth the joke. Some cargo pants are more my style. XD I can use the master sword to channel magic attacks but not if I want double points so I will probably rely on swinging it around with telekinesis.
> 
> *DHL Name:*
> Tatsumonki
> 
> *Appearance:*
> Gender bent Tatsumaki.
> 
> *Abilities:*
> ...



たつモンキー,
Love the drawing.  :smiley:  nothing wrong with throwing a master sword around for good measure.  :Hiding:  I like the cloak and need to check out a mirror and make my own drawing.

----------


## Saizaphod

> *Hero name:* GenghisKhan



Welcome to the League, GenghisKhan! You can find the current tasks by clicking that -> This month's tasks

----------


## SpaceGod

I don't lucid dream much yet, but I'll probably be doing this as soon as I do start lucid dreaming more, so why not get an early start?

DHL Name:
Void

Appearance:
Large White cloak and blue suit. Has brown hair and scars all along his arms/hands.

Abilities:
Superhuman reflexes
Control over gravity
White blood that can be morphed (both shape and properties) for weaponization purposes. *not actually blood, just replaces blood. It's actually neutron star stuff.*

Weapon:
Sacrificial dagger (for cutting self (no, he's not emo or scuicidal; it's needed for his strongest abilities))

Notes:
Any form of radiation prevents void from using gravity manipulation or white blood (white blood returns to his body).

----------


## Saizaphod

> DHL Name:
> Void
> 
> Appearance:
> Large White cloak and blue suit. Has brown hair and scars all along his arms/hands.
> Abilities:
> White blood that can be morphed (both shape and properties) for weaponization purposes. *not actually blood, just replaces blood. It's actually neutron star stuff.*
> Weapon:
> Sacrificial dagger (for cutting self (no, he's not emo or scuicidal; it's needed for his strongest abilities))



Welcome to the League Void!

Dang, you came up with a pretty cool hero design.

Here's a quick link to the current task list. Good luck with the battles and with reaching lucidity!  :smiley:

----------


## Stintman

Guess who's changing her hero? This girl!

Name: Megawoman

Appearence: 

Powers: Super Strength, Can grow to a large size.

Weapon: Katana

When she's giant she's much slower and easier to hit and the environment is a lot more fragile.

----------


## Sensei

changing my dream power to the powers my sword currently has. didnt realize that I had exed out new powers. :/ gonna just say my sword and any powers it gives me.

----------


## florodude

Name: Chase
Appearance: 5' 10" brown hair
Abilities:  Fly, summon wolf companion to help fight
Weapon:  Sword (can be used one or two handed)

----------


## Saizaphod

The league has been officially ended. Thanks for participating everyone, it was a great ride!  :smiley:  You can check out the Hall of Fame ( final scores of the participants ) HERE.

----------


## gab

Closed per your Lord's Sai's request

----------

